# Fiberglass T-Tops



## team_A_II

Looking to upgrade the center console t-top this year with a fiberglass hard top..... Any recommendations on where to get one in the Destin/panama city/ pensacola area? Already have a t-top, just want to replace the canvas with a hard top. Thank in advance.....


----------



## skiff man99

Advanced Yachtworks in Pensacola (850) 207-4727


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Hardtop*

We can and do complete that type of work on a regular basis. We drop off and pick up at the Ships Chandler on a regular basis. We are just off Hwy. 98 about 8 miles east of Gulf Breeze. Call Tim @ 554 6172 for more info.


----------



## team_A_II

Thanks,
Are the fiberglass tops standard or do they have to be custom built? Also, if you wouldnt mind maybe PM'ing me a quote. Looking to self-install, just need to pick one up.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Fiberglass replacement for canvsas*

The fiberglass material used mostly is a gel coat slick side which faces down towards the boat. The top side is generally finished with a non skid with gel coat rolled or sprayed over the top to seal it. It is cored with a synthetic tiny honey comb material called Core matt. We pay $13 a square ft. for it. We have to pre pay to have the sheet made in a square say 5 X 7 = $455. We have to pick it up from the manufacterer which is about a 50 mile round trip for us. It is then clamped to the top of your T Top. At this time all the contours, curves and straights are marked for your top. It then is removed and is cut to shape. A black edge\trim is then bonded to the edge with 5200. The glass then gets clamped back on top and holes are drilled and tapped thru the glass and into the pipe on the perimeter of your T Top. We sell it complete for for $18 per square which would be atotal of $630for the 5 X 7 installed. I think its a fair price for the labor and material that goes into the finished product. Anyone who wants to DIY can come by and I will order the glass at our cost or real close to it depending on how much time I spend with you going over the project so you make no mistakes. I will help anyone from this forum anyway I can to save you $$$. Tim


----------



## team_A_II

Thanks for the help Tim, will keep you guys in mind when it gets closer to project time in a month or two :thumbsup:


----------



## BBreeze

Built this one for my uncles 21 seacraft last winter and had about the 500 in it and that is not counting who knows how many hours of labor/do overs.


----------



## BBreeze

Sorry I cannot find the pics of the final product.


----------



## BBreeze

This is to Breeze Fab, how do I go about getting a quote on a small tower with controls for this top. Do you come out and look at job or will I have to bring it to you. Thanks


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Help*

Can you come and work for me building tops????? Seriosly, what a job. You are a serious craftsman!!!.. Call me at 554 6172 and I will meet with you anytime.. Tim:thumbsup:


----------



## captjeffelder

wow.. really makes me want a hard top. great work, looks awesome.


----------



## X-Shark

*The only pix I have left.
*


*This is the frame built to mold the hardtop. It will be covered in 1/2in MDO, in order to get a really smooth surface. Of course it will be vacuum bagged and it has a core of 1 1/4 Kledgecell. It's built heavy in order to handle the loads that will be put on it and to keep things JUST right. The frame is square, to 1/32". CLOSE ENOUGH. HeHe. The frame is 6X7ft. The top will be built 5X6ft. The extra on the frame will allow 6in all* *the way around to seal the bag.*​


----------



## BBreeze

Took a few pics so you could see it finished. Tim I appreciate the compliments and I will be giving you a call as soon as i get some free time (deer hunting) We are definitely interrested in having a small tower built for this boat.


----------



## The Barb

*Hard top--Fiberglass*



team_A_II said:


> Looking to upgrade the center console t-top this year with a fiberglass hard top..... Any recommendations on where to get one in the Destin/panama city/ pensacola area? Already have a t-top, just want to replace the canvas with a hard top. Thank in advance.....


Hello,I may have what you need,I upgraded to a larger Hardtop with fold down tower with controlls,I have a hard top,even the frame,took legs off and added to mine,also have a crows nest complete,with pad,no controls,also have a full crows nest top section with control box and small canvas top,give me a call and I will try and get someone to take pics and send to you or you can come by and see them,I live in Milton area, 850-983-8087, ask for Mike,just need to recover what invested.


----------

